# True love is frozen in time



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7uKp8IRSQw

Amy Grant - I will remember you ( Rhythm Mix) Lyrics


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

A lovely tribute. Hana will stay in your heart forever.


----------

